# Going Autonomous in Singapore



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

https://www.bbc.com/news/av/business-49717668/the-robot-that-cleans-floors-and-tells-jokes
More than 100 fully autonomous cleaning robots are coming to Singapore this year, made by local manufacturer Lionsbot.

Ella tells jokes as she cleans the floor in the island nation's National Gallery... but not everyone is convinced.


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

I'm not much of a tin foiler ..but I see them easily transformed into Gov Spies ..err "Security"


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

It’ll take away more jobs from those who do menial work.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Ya, but it's not an SDC.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

uberdriverfornow said:


> Ya, but it's not an SDC.


It was the best I could find since all the SDCs aren't really self driving!!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

goneubering said:


> https://www.bbc.com/news/av/business-49717668/the-robot-that-cleans-floors-and-tells-jokes
> More than 100 fully autonomous cleaning robots are coming to Singapore this year, made by local manufacturer Lionsbot.
> 
> Ella tells jokes as she cleans the floor in the island nation's National Gallery... but not everyone is convinced.


They probably wont kill anyone.

Yet.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> They probably wont kill anyone.
> 
> Yet.


Better be careful if you don't laugh at their jokes.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

goneubering said:


> It was the best I could find since all the SDCs aren't really self driving!!


Thats How it STARTS !

They clean Rooms & tell jokes.

Then before you know it
They Demand open Borders & FREE COLLEGE !!!

( "ELLA"- Evil Lifeless Loran guided Algorithm . 
. . . E.L.L.A.)


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

You guys do know this and their more advance lawn mower counterparts have been around for years and available to the public.


----------



## oleole20 (Apr 8, 2019)

goneubering said:


> Better be careful if you don't laugh at their jokes. :smiles:


In Singapore you're safe but if Ella was in America, feminists nazi would label you a sexist and a bigot for not laughing at a female jokes.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

goneubering said:


> It was the best I could find since all the SDCs aren't really self driving!!


I just meant that they put out these robots that are not helping their argument that SDC's could ever work.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

uberdriverfornow said:


> I just meant that they put out these robots that are not helping their argument that SDC's could ever work.


Next step? Autonomous street sweepers that tell jokes!!


----------

